# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [JEU] Arachnophobia

## nec

Bonjour,

J'espère que je ne fait pas de doublons et que je ne viol aucune des règles du forum (j'ai regardé et visiblement non).

J'ai cherché un post dans lequel les développeurs de jeu indépendant pouvaient présenter leurs créations mais je n'en ai trouvé aucun. Je me propose donc de l'inaugurer.

Encore une fois je ne veux violer aucune règle du forum, même implicite, donc si vous trouvez mal vu de faire ce genre de choses n'hésitez pas à clore ce post.

Ceci étant dit c'est avec une fierté digne mais non dissimulée et non sans quelques tremolo dans la voix que je vous présente mon dernier jeu Arachnophobia.

Je suis conscient que CanardPC traite le plus souvent de gros block buster je voudrais donc que vous gardiez à l'esprit que c'est un petit jeu indépendant réalisé par une personne (sauf pour la musique) afin de comparer ce qui est comparable.

Arachnophobia est un jeu de stratégie/action inspiré par le cultissime SpaceHulk. L'univers n'est évidement pas le même mais le but était d'en retrouver les sensations.

Vous êtes aux commande d'une petite escouade chargée de réaliser différentes missions dans un environnement indoor. Evidement comme dans spacehulk vous êtes assailli régulièrement par un ennemi impitoyable, ici des araignées géantes, que vous devrez garder à distance à l'aide de trois armes aux caractéristiques différentes et en vous positionnant stratégiquement pour éviter à tout prix le corps à corps. 

J'ai essayé de vous faire retrouver le sentiment d'angoisse que ce jeu procurait à l'époque tout en intégrant quelques changement afin d'alléger le game play original. Ainsi le jeu n'est plus tour par tour mais temps réel.

*Screenshots*
*Vidéo*
*Démo*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bienvenue.
Ton projet semble sympathique.
Pour présenter ton jeu, passe un MP à un modo/admin (les mecs chelous en Orange ou Rose/violet), y'a une section pour présenter ton projet ici http://forum.canardpc.com/forumdisplay.php?f=76. T'auras le préfixe [Devblog] en début de ton titre pour distinguer ton topic.

----------


## nec

Ok, dois-je copier ce post dans la section que tu m'as indiqué ou bien le modo se chargera de bouger le post ? (j'ignore si c'est possible)

----------


## Shapa

> Ok, dois-je copier ce post dans la section que tu m'as indiqué ou bien le modo se chargera de bouger le post ? (j'ignore si c'est possible)


C'est possible sans soucis, contacte un modo (en orange genre Kilfou, Toxic, Raphi, Nono etc...)

----------


## nec

Trés bien, je vais faire ça merci.

----------


## yOoN

Je trouve ça scandaleux ! J'ai averti un modo ! Tu vas être banni dans l'heure c'est moi qui te le dis !
Ici on ne parle QUE de jeux mainstream, c'est obligatoire et on est très pointilleux là dessus.
On aime se faire mettre par l'industrie, c'est ça le truc, d'ailleurs on fait genre on est sur PC mais en fait on passe tout notre temps sur Xbosk (hein Cacao) pour qu'aucune entrave ne vienne perturber la sainte relation entre les plans marketing et nos cerveaux élevés au consumérisme.
J'appelle les flics tiens !

----------


## nec

Bon c'est fait, j'attend la réponse.

----------


## znokiss

Ca me rappelle Incubation. Ce qui est très très bon signe !!  :;):

----------


## anzy

> Evidement comme dans spacehulk vous êtes assailli régulièrement par un ennemi impitoyable.


oh non quand j'ai lu space hulk j'ai tout de suite pensé au FPS de jadis  ::cry:: 
Mais un tactical "à la" incubation miam aussi ! 

Question bête : Vous avez un site web ? EDIT : Bah je suis con, suffisait de cliquer sur les liens.

----------


## cosmo

En tout cas vos musiques posent l'ambiance et ont vraiment l'air excellentes.  :;):

----------


## nec

Excellent incubation!! 
Je ne connaissait pas je vais l'essayer, merci  :;):

----------


## nec

> En tout cas vos musiques posent l'ambiance et ont vraiment l'air excellentes.


Pour cela il faut remercier l'excellent René Obé! (qui, je n'en doute pas sera un jour célèbre.  ::):  )

En tout cas cela fait plaisir à entendre, et ça me ravi pour lui.  :^_^:

----------


## Belhoriann

Désolé mais je déteste les araignées géantes. En plus le petit bruit strident à chaque apparition me glace le sang (c'est limite insupportable, prend ça comme une critique constructive ). Mais l'ambiance n'y est pas pour rien dans ma terreur (prend ça comme un compliment :;): )

Sinon le gameplay à l'air solide et les animations sont réussies je trouve.

----------


## Maalak

> Excellent incubation!! 
> Je ne connaissait pas


Sacrilège !!!  ::o: 


Sinon, pour votre jeu, pourquoi ne pas avoir voulu développer le tour par tour ?
Parce que mine de rien, c'est tout de même bien avec ce type de jeu que l'on a le temps de peaufiner sa stratégie au lieu de courir après ses troupes pour essayer de leur faire faire ce que l'on veut d'eau à temps (course n'ayant pas vraiment grand chose de stratégique mais davantage de réflexes).

----------


## nec

je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, et j'ai le bonheur de t'annoncer que les cris d'araignées vont changer ainsi que les bruits de patte et les cri des soldats.
Par contre si tu as peur des araignées ce jeu n'est peut-être pas fait pour toi en effet.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h12 ----------




> Sacrilège !!! 
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour votre jeu, pourquoi ne pas avoir voulu développer le tour par tour ?
> Parce que mine de rien, c'est tout de même bien avec ce type de jeu que l'on a le temps de peaufiner sa stratégie au lieu de courir après ses troupes pour essayer de leur faire faire ce que l'on veut d'eau à temps (course n'ayant pas vraiment grand chose de stratégique mais davantage de réflexes).


En fait vous avez la possibilité d'arrêter le temps pour passer vos ordres.
Appuyez sur shift  :;):

----------


## anzy

> Sinon, pour votre jeu, pourquoi ne pas avoir voulu développer le tour par tour ?
> Parce que mine de rien, c'est tout de même bien avec ce type de jeu que l'on a le temps de peaufiner sa stratégie au lieu de courir après ses troupes pour essayer de leur faire faire ce que l'on veut d'eau à temps (course n'ayant pas vraiment grand chose de stratégique mais davantage de réflexes).


Humm tu as syndicate, syndicate wars dans ce style, qui sont en temps réel et où tu dois malgré tout développer une sacré stratégie/tactique. Ca renforce la pression et le stress. Bon en contre exemple à ce que je viens de dire il y'a Xcom 3 qui est une catastrophe...




> En fait vous avez la possibilité d'arrêter le temps pour passer vos ordres.
> Appuyez sur shift


Ca c'est cool, comme ça chacun joue comme il l'aime.

----------


## Maalak

[Edit] Je vérifie quelque chose afin d'être sûr de ne pas poster des âneries  ::ninja:: 

[Edit2] XCom 3 est loin d'être une catastrophe, mais il faut le jouer en tour par tour et pas en temps réel  :;):

----------


## PoP_NicoW

Tiens c'est marrant, de parler d'araignées géante ça ma tout de suite fait penser aux fourmi géante dans les missions bonus d'alerte-rouge  ::): 

pour en revenir au sujet, si ton jeu ressemble à incubation, je m'en vais le tester de suite.  :;):

----------


## nec

> Désolé mais je déteste les araignées géantes. En plus le petit bruit strident à chaque apparition me glace le sang (c'est limite insupportable, prend ça comme une critique constructive ). Mais l'ambiance n'y est pas pour rien dans ma terreur (prend ça comme un compliment)
> 
> Sinon le gameplay à l'air solide et les animations sont réussies je trouve.


Pour la petite anectode, les cri d'araigné sont en fait des cris de porc mélangés à des cris de rat, le tout trituré d'effets. mais comme je l'ai dis plus haut je n'en suis pas satisfait non plus.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Bon c'est un peu trop tactique pour moi (trop bourrin, mes gars meurent les uns après les autres), mais j'aime bien, c'est facile à contrôler, l'ambiance est bonne (chouette musique, en effet) et c'est assez prenant.

----------


## nec

> Bon c'est un peu trop tactique pour moi (trop bourrin, mes gars meurent les uns après les autres), mais j'aime bien, c'est facile à contrôler, l'ambiance est bonne (chouette musique, en effet) et c'est assez prenant.


Tu n'es pas le seul à m'avoir fait cette remarque, le problème avec ce jeu c'est que les gens y jouent comme avec un hack and slash dans lequel en général ta vie descend assez lentement ce qui te permet d'y jouer d'un oeil.
Je ne sais pas comment faire comprendre aux joueurs de jouer à ce jeu comme à un Space Hulk, c'est à dire avec d'extrêmes précaution car les araignées, comme les aliens, ne rigolent pas, chaque déplacements doit être mesuré afin de prendre en compte différents facteurs tactiques et s'assurer que les araignées n'approchent pas trop près.

Quelques conseils pour les futurs joueurs.

- Essayer d'avoir toujours un max de visibilité.
-  Evitez de coller vos marines les uns autres aux autres car c'est dans ce cas qu'ils se gênent le plus. Un marine dans la ligne de tir d'un autre marine empêche ce dernier de tirer.
-  Ayez des temps d'observation pour savoir évaluer le temps dont vous disposez entre deux vagues de génération d'araignée.
-  Disposez vos marine avant d'ouvrir une porte.
-  Fermez les portes dernière vous.
-  N'hésitez pas à séparer vos marines pour vous assurer de sécuriser certaines zone en empéchant les araignées de franchir certain endroits.

Voila, si le jeu reste trop dur pour une majorité de joueur malgrés le TimeStop et les conseils tactiques il faudra que je trouve un moyen de remédier à cela  ::):

----------


## Sejoten

Tiens marrant, ça me fait penser à un puzzle game en fait.
Bien placer ses pièces au bon moment.

Je vais essayer ça !

----------


## P1nGou1N

> Je suis conscient que CanardPC traite le plus souvent de gros block buster


Tu ne connais pas bien CPC je crois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nec

> Tu ne connais pas bien CPC je crois


Non, j'avoue que cette remarque était un peu basée sur les titres des posts que je voyais au moment ou j'ai créer ce post. (je me suis retrouvé entre "Elder Scroll 5" et "Call of Duty" à ce moment  ::unsure:: ) Mais je me rend compte que ce n'est pas le cas en effet. :smile:

Donc je retire ce que j'ai dis, c'était des bétises !  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> Je ne sais pas comment faire comprendre aux joueurs de jouer à ce jeu comme à un Space Hulk[...]


Ouais mais je suis bourrin avec Space Hulk aussi ! ::P: 
D'ailleurs, si ça intéresse quelqu'un, Alien Assault est un très bon jeu, fortement inspiré de Space Hulk, justement.

----------


## nec

Ah oui alien assault est excellent je l'ai fini j'en roveuu!! 
En fait il est pas inspiré de space hulk, c'est un space hulk!
Ils n'ont pas eu le droit d'utiliser le nom space hulk donc ils l'ont appelé Alien Assault si je me souviens bien.  ::): 

Edit : je viens de voir la version que tu as posté, ils ont aussi changé la tête des perso entre temps. j'avais joué à la version 1.0 et à l'époque c'était encore des spacemarines si j'ai bonne mémoire.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ca va faire un p'tit nouveau dans la section Devblog ! Vite, dépèche toi, on va se toucher les fesses ! 




Spoiler Alert! 


Je dl ta démo de suite.

----------


## nec

heu... je pourrais avoir une cellule pour moi tout seul  ::):

----------


## nec

Bon j'ai noté diverses remarques depuis quelques jours je prépare donc une nouvelle release.

au menu :
- les boutons en haut gauche dégagent et rejoignent l'interface du bas
- ajout des sons 3d
- diverses amélioration dans le niveau de tuto pour clarifier certaine choses.
- ajout de main dans les vignettes de personnage pour indiquer l'utilité.
- quelques bug fix
- j'aimerais également changer les sons, on verra quand ils seront prêt.

----------


## touriste

J'aime beaucoup, la touche graphique est sympa. Le jeu à l'air déjà bien complet niveau gameplay, son et graphisme. Les animations sont fluides et on a bien une ambiance de terreur (brr le cri des araignées).

Par curiosité, c'est développé sous quel langage/outil ? Ça t'as pris combien de temps et à quel rythme ?

----------


## nec

> J'aime beaucoup, la touche graphique est sympa. Le jeu à l'air déjà bien complet niveau gameplay, son et graphisme. Les animations sont fluides et on a bien une ambiance de terreur (brr le cri des araignées).
> 
> Par curiosité, c'est développé sous quel langage/outil ? Ça t'as pris combien de temps et à quel rythme ?


Le jeu est développé en c++, le moteur et les outils sont maison. Quand je dis maison j'utilise tout de même un maximum de middleware (ogre, mygui, ois, lua, tinyxml, tecnofreak, irrklang, tolua++..) mais j'ai du assembler tout cela en un framework complet. J'ai du également développer certain middlewares pour l'occasion. un moteur de behavior tree par exemple pour les comportements et j'ai fait du faire un moteur de jeu évidement. Toute proportions gardées c'est un unity like. C'est à dire un moteur data-driven sur un modèle entité-composant. Ce qui permet de construire le jeu sans recompiler tout les 5 min puisqu'on assemble les entités de jeu et les IA dans des fichiers xml.

Le jeu m'a pris un an à réaliser mais j'ai du passer par tout les postes (programmeur, game designer, graphiste,...) ce qui a allongé un peu artificiellement la durée totale du développement étant donné que je ne suis pas du tout graphiste. J'ai par conséquent du refaire souvent certaine tâches avant d'atteindre un niveau graphique potable et c'est pas encore tout à fait fini. 
Pour la musique j'ai heureusement eu l'aide de René Obé qui s'est proposé de m'aider gracieusement de son coté afin de travailler sa technique sur le thème de l'angoisse.

voila pour le petit résumé technique du projet  ::): 

edit : pour le rythme de travail on va dire 8h par jour en moyenne, ma précedente boite ayant du licencier pas mal de monde lors de la dernière crise, j'ai décider à ce moment de tenter de monter Chemical Games, une petite boite de jeu en indépendant.

----------


## botu

impressionant !

----------


## Narushima

> Bon j'ai noté diverses remarques depuis quelques jours je prépare donc une nouvelle *release*.


"Sortie", "version", quelque chose en français, s'il-te-plaît.

----------


## nec

> impressionant !


Pour être totalement clair, j'ai assemblé la techno avant de commencer le jeu. Le jeu à débuté en janvier mais j'avais déja passé trois mois à assembler la techno.

Donc au total 1 ans et 3 mois  ::): 

Edit : De plus certaines ressources ont été trouvées ou achetées sur internet (les personnages, les araignées) car je ne suis déjà pas graphiste alors animateur!! J'ai juste fait les objets statiques et les décors.

----------


## nec

> "Sortie", "version", quelque chose en français, s'il-te-plaît.


Désolé c'est le problème des programmeurs, personne parle la langue  ::): 

J'aimerai le sortir début 2011, on verra en fonction des retours et ce que je devrais encore modifier pour que le jeu devienne vendable  ::): 

Ah oui tiens encore un truc que j'ai du faire... le site web et la boutique en ligne (pfff que de travail)

Qu'entend tu par version? Tu veux savoir en quelle sont les langues prévues?

----------


## nec

> "Sortie", "version", quelque chose en français, s'il-te-plaît.


Ah pardon j'ai répondu à coté. Oui tu peux remplacer le mot release par version.

En fait le développement de jeu se fait par cycle, chaque cycle apporte son lot de nouveautés et à chaque fin de cycle on se force à présenter le résultat de notre travail sous la forme d'une version jouable que l'on relâche (release) au public (ou à un groupe de testeur).

Donc la prochaine version qui sera mise à disposition du public et qui contiendra les nouvelles améliorations le sera dans la semaine j'espère.

----------


## Narushima

Je comprends très bien ce qu'est une "release", t'inquiètes pas (t'es pas sur JV.com ici, on est pas des noobs), mais j'emmerde toujours tout le monde pour dire aux gens de ne pas utiliser de mots anglais quand ce n'est pas nécessaire. Ça fait moche et feignant.

Et sinon, tu comptes le vendre comment ? Tout seul de ton côté, sur une plate-forme de vente ? Et dans quelles langues, du coup ?

----------


## nec

Le but à atteindre serait d'arriver à intéresser un plateforme de vente en ligne type Steam ou Direct2Drive mais si cela n'arrive pas je vendrais ça sur mon site.
En ce qui concerne les langues, le système de localisation existe donc ce sera Français et Anglais pour commencer. 
ça me fait penser que la version anglaise actuelle est surement bourrée de fautes, il faudra que la fasse corriger.

----------


## Narushima

Bon j'ai enfin réussi à dominer mon envie de foncer dans le tas et à finir la dernière mission.
J'aurais cru qu'il y en aurais plus d'ailleurs. C'est dommage on peut pas vraiment tester différentes armes et objectifs.
Y'aura quoi comme armes d'ailleurs ? Il FAUT un lance-flammes. Contre les araignées, y'a que ça de vrai.

----------


## nec

Félicitation!

Malheureusement les seules armes disponibles sont celles du tutorial. Chacune ayant une propriété tactique différente des autres. Je suis donc au regret de t'annoncer qu'il n'y a pas de lance-flamme dans cette version  ::sad:: .
J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir faire plus de choses mais tout seul on doit malheureusement faire des choix. Peut-être dans un add-on plus tard qui sait. (maintenant que le moteur de jeu existe  ::):  )
Pour les fusils tu en aura plus besoin dans les niveaux suivants. Je ne veux pas introduire toute les ficelles tactiques d'un coup pour éviter de perdre le joueur.

Autrement, voici les différents types de missions qui existent.

1 - Aller chercher de l'insecticide et revenir chargé.
2 - Retrouver et ramener des personnes coincées dans un niveau.
3 - poser une bombe et déguerpir
4 - sortir une escouade coincée dans un niveau sans arme (plus stratégique)

et tu as 12 missions au total + 1 tutoriel c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas donné trop de niveaux dans la démo. Cela doit représenter environs une petite dizaine d'heure de jeu.

J'espère en tout cas que tu t'es amusé et que tu n'as pas laissé les petits défauts du jeu gâcher ton plaisir   ::):

----------


## Narushima

À part la relative brièveté de la chose, j'ai pas vraiment de remarques négatives à faire.
Ce qu'il faut surtout pour al suite c'est des missions variés, parce que sinon ça peut vite devenir lassant. Peut-être aussi en ajoutant des araignées un peu spéciales (genre qui crachent du venin, qui courent plus vite, tout ça) ?

----------


## nec

t'es-tu beaucoup servi de l'arrêt du temps?

----------


## Narushima

Oui, justement c'est ça qui m'a permis de limiter la casse. Sans ça je fonce comme un idiot. Dès que je mets pause ça me fait réfléchir, je place mieux mes gars et je me fais moins surprendre.

----------


## botu

> Pour être totalement clair, j'ai assemblé la techno avant de commencer le jeu. Le jeu à débuté en janvier mais j'avais déja passé trois mois à assembler la techno.
> 
> Donc au total 1 ans et 3 mois 
> 
> Edit : De plus certaines ressources ont été trouvées ou achetées sur internet (les personnages, les araignées) car je ne suis déjà pas graphiste alors animateur!! J'ai juste fait les objets statiques et les décors.



Arf, tout l'inverse de moi, je m'éclate sur unity maya et photoshop,  j'ai 1000 idées de jeux en tete, mais n'étant pas programmeur, je me  vois freiné dans mes projets :/

----------


## Maalak

CPC va finir en site de rencontres avec des révélations pareilles  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Mais... c'est _pas_ un site de rencontres ?? ::huh::

----------


## Mathusalem

> "Sortie", "version", quelque chose en français, s'il-te-plaît.


et toi, tu ne veux pas nous mettre un pseudo en français s'il-te-plaît ?

----------


## Narushima

> et toi, tu ne veux pas nous mettre un pseudo en français s'il-te-plaît ?


C'est un nom propre, ça se traduit pas.

----------


## helldraco

> et toi, tu ne veux pas nous mettre un pseudo en français s'il-te-plaît ?


Il a fait un effort, il a viré sa signature foireuse ... enfin il a giclé le _news, forum et wiki_ déjà.  ::P:

----------


## anzy

> Arf, tout l'inverse de moi, je m'éclate sur unity maya et photoshop,  j'ai 1000 idées de jeux en tete, mais n'étant pas programmeur, je me  vois freiné dans mes projets :/


Beuh la progra c'est pas si dur que ça, surtout sur des plateformes comme unity ou udk. Même le c++, tu ingères un ou deux bouquins, ensuite tu manges quelques sites, et hop, te voilà un tueur de la mort !

Plus sérieusement, rejoins une team (ahah un mot anglais juste pour emmerder) déjà existante, vu tes skills (ah ah ah j'insiste) y'a pas mal d'équipes qui cherchent ton profil  ::):  Et comme ça tu rendras happy des staffs qui sont memberless, et hop à vous le bon stuff sur des "ultraverygoodgames" ! *pas frapper Narushima*

----------


## nec

> Beuh la progra c'est pas si dur que ça, surtout sur des plateformes comme unity ou udk. Même le c++, tu ingères un ou deux bouquins, ensuite tu manges quelques sites, et hop, te voilà un tueur de la mort !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, rejoins une team (ahah un mot anglais juste pour emmerder) déjà existante, vu tes skills (ah ah ah j'insiste) y'a pas mal d'équipes qui cherchent ton profil  Et comme ça tu rendras happy des staffs qui sont memberless, et hop à vous le bon stuff sur des "ultraverygoodgames" ! *pas frapper Narushima*


 :^_^: < Merci, je vais y penser.

----------


## Narushima

> Plus sérieusement, rejoins une team (ahah un mot anglais juste pour emmerder) déjà existante, vu tes skills (ah ah ah j'insiste) y'a pas mal d'équipes qui cherchent ton profil  Et comme ça tu rendras happy des staffs qui sont memberless, et hop à vous le bon stuff sur des "ultraverygoodgames" ! *pas frapper Narushima*


 ::'(:

----------


## anzy

Nec-> Meuh non, toi tu fais déjà des jeux, pas besoin  :;):  Je parlais à botu qui était tout triste  ::cry::

----------


## nec

ah pardon j'avais pas vu  ::):

----------


## nec

Voilà, une nouvelle "release" est disponible. vous trouverez la "release note" ici.
(Désolé pour les anglissismes mais ce sont des termes métiers  :;): )

----------


## nec

Vous pouvez également suivre l'actualité du jeu sur Facebook pour ceux que ça intéresse en cliquant sur j'aime.
En fait tout les posts fait sur www.chemical-games.com sont automatiquement répliqué sur facebook et twitter.  ::): 

D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible de faire la même chose avec un forum phpbb ?

----------


## nec

La discussion continue ici

----------


## nec

un petit up pour vous faire partager le trailer qui tabasse.
http://www.chemical-games.com/?page_id=24&lang=en

----------


## cokoyan

Il à l'air sympa didonc ce petit jeu, je test ça ce week  ::): . Réalisé en C++ ? Chapeau bas.
Au passage, l’éditeur d'animation "alienmotion" semble également bien cool.

----------


## nec

merci  :;): 

Lorsque j'ai réalisé Arachnophobia, j'ai utilisé un outils open source qui s'appelait Technofreak, qui faisait de manière plus limitée la même chose qu'Alienmotion.
Le gros problème de certain projet open source c'est qu'il sont fait sur le temps libre des gens qui les font, ce qui pose plein de problème si on décide de les utiliser pour une prod de jeu.

- aucun support
- certaines fonctionnalités limitées, buggées, manquantes, pas pratiques
- pas de doc
- aucune finition
- ...etc

J'ai néanmoins trouvé l'outil très utile ! J'avais fait plein de suggestion au développeur (novaumas) histoire afin qu'il améliore Technofreak et en fasse un super outils, mais à chaque fois je me suis vu répondre qu'il n'avait pas le temps...etc 

Certaines personnes ont essayé de faire avancer les choses mais pas de la bonne manière à mon avis, et là encore c'est un problème de certain projet open source, le manque de communication.
Et donc certaines fonctionnalités on fait leur apparition, fonctionnalités implémentées par d'autres programmeur, qui n'ont pas été codée de manière à être pratiques à utiliser.

Bref tout cela m'a convaincu de refaire un outils similaire de sorte qu'il résolve la majorité des problèmes rencontrés sur Technofreak afin que les développeurs de jeu puissent l'utiliser dans une vrai production.
Normalement je devrais faire une première release ce week end afin que les développeurs commencent à l'utiliser et me fasse leurs retours, ce sera j'espère la première d'une longue série.

----------


## Madvince

Encore bravo pour ton boulot. J'admire toujours les dev amateurs qui vont au bout de leurs projets (avec si peu de moyens en plus).
Moi aussi j'aimerai me lancer dans le dev de jeu-vidéo (je n'ai fait que quelques ébauches) mais par manque de temps, de courage (je dev déjà au boulot) et la vie de famille....bah voila quoi  ::(:       Et comment je fais moi pour jouer le soir si je dev aussi ?  ::o:

----------


## nec

Merci,
Je ne te cache pas qu'il faut un peu de temps si tu t'y prend comme moi. Par contre avec un Unity tu dois pouvoir t'amuser. Mais de toute façon il faut du temps.
Comme on dit, pour faire un chêne centenaire il faut cent ans  :;):

----------

